
New results from world's most sensitive dark matter detector - daegloe
http://phys.org/news/2015-12-results-world-sensitive-dark-detector.html
======
jeremysmyth
TL;DR: They've not yet found any dark matter, but they've tested (calibrated)
the detector with other radiated particle interactions with known energies
(neutron and electron) so they can rule out certain reported potential
detections by other teams.

